# What races are you doing?



## aymes

I know a lot of us are runners and I've heard mention of various races people have coming up. I was about to start a thread to see if anyone else is doing any of the ones I'm signed up for then figured may as well open it up a bit, so we can see if anyone else is doing the same ones. So, what races are you signed up for???

Me, I'm doing the Great Capital Run (5k) in London on 13th September and the Norwich Half Marathon in November.


----------



## Northerner

I'm doing the Great South Run on October 25th!


----------



## matts

I wouldn't consider myself a runner but I am also doing the Great South Run this year


----------



## Northerner

matts said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a runner but I am also doing the Great South Run this year



Hey Matts, if you're doing the GSR then you're a runner! Might see you there - do you have any idea yet what you're estimated finishing time might be? I've done it twice before, but both times on very little training (once because I was recovering from a broken leg, and last year the after-effects of diagnosis). I'd like to break 90 minutes, but a lot depends on the next few weeks and how the day itself goes. Last year was quite chilly and wet, whereas 2005 was very warm and sunny - even for October!

Good luck in your training


----------



## Copepod

*race support and later events yesterday*

Not as a competitor, yesterday, but with 12 hours notice, stepped in as driver for a competitor in Ridgeway Challenge, 87 miles from Ivanhoe Beacon, near Tring to Avebury, near Swindon. Supplied extra water as one of my friends had under-catered for himself, took start photos, carried away excess clothing, banana & orange peel for compost heap. Bonus was walking the first 2km, then headed off to Natural History Museum in Tring, somewhere I'd intended to visit for at least 30 years, after visiting South Kensington. Nieces' birthday presents sorted! 
Evening shopping trip (4km by bike) somewhat delayed by helping a woman who fallen off her bike outside a pub - not quite sure whether the smell of alcohol or lack of functioning brakes was the cause, but regardless, she needed a friendly face, hand to hold and someone to call ambulance. Whatever the cause, the disinterest by people walking past was worrying - I could see her for a minute of two as I waited for the pelican crossing to change.
Currently, I'm sticking to orienteering - Wed evenings at present, but many clubs organise "CATI / Come And Try It" events, particularly suitable for beginners in September / October - try googling orienteering and your town / county to find nearest club or http://www.britishorienteering.org.uk/event/findevent.php to find events.


----------



## matts

Northerner said:


> Hey Matts, if you're doing the GSR then you're a runner! Might see you there - do you have any idea yet what you're estimated finishing time might be? I've done it twice before, but both times on very little training (once because I was recovering from a broken leg, and last year the after-effects of diagnosis). I'd like to break 90 minutes, but a lot depends on the next few weeks and how the day itself goes. Last year was quite chilly and wet, whereas 2005 was very warm and sunny - even for October!
> 
> Good luck in your training



I have done the GSR twice now.  The first time was as a bet in the pub as I was a bit of a couch potato!  I live on the course route so had watched everyone run past for a number of years.  I managed 1:44 which I was pleased with.  The second run was in 2007 and I think I managed around 2 hours - I was feeling lousy up until the day of the run and was 50:50 as to whether to do it.  I was diagnosed type 1 the following week.

As for this year I had wanted to do 90 mins but I think I will be nearer the 1:45 mark due to lack of training.  My aim is just to complete it as a type 1.


----------



## Northerner

Matts, sounds to me like you completed it last year as a Type 1, just without knowing it! Hopefully, this year your better knowledge and the fact you're getting insulin will improve things for you. I did the Hague half marathon a couple of months prior to diagnosis last year and ended up being the last official finisher! I've still no idea how I managed to complete it because I felt awful.

When I did the GSR last year I was ultra cautious as I'd only managed one training run of 5 miles prior to the race. I had no real idea what to expect beyond that, so just had a couple of jelly babies a mile. I didn't take my meter round with me, so at about 8 miles I was feeling a bit unwell so started walking/jogging until the end. I could probably just have kept running, but as I was being sponsored I wanted to make sure I finished. I'm a lot more confident about this year, but might still be somewhat slower than 90 minutes. It's fairly convenient for me as I live on the Southampton-Portsmouth line and there is a station at the end of my road so it's easy to get to. I also like the course and think that it's generally very well organised. My only complaint last year was that they gave me a bottle of water at the finish and my hands were too cold to open it! I've put on 2 stone since then, so hopefully the extra flab will keep me warm this year!


----------



## matts

I am planning on carrying my meter with me along with a supply of fast acting carbs to get me round if necessary.  I think i would have been very conscious of not having it with me.  I love the course too; although both times I have run have been in appalling conditions.  However, the support from the crowds never ceases to amazr me.

Like you I seem to have put on weight (which I can't seem to shake off).  Would love to lose 3/4 stone but it seems to be a losing battle

Hope the training goes well - I want to get over the 5 mile mark next week if I can.


----------



## aymes

matts said:


> I am planning on carrying my meter with me along with a supply of fast acting carbs to get me round if necessary.  I think i would have been very conscious of not having it with me.



I carry mine round with me for races, interestingly though not always when training! I have what can only be called a 'bum bag' for all my stuff, think the shop tried to call it something more glamourous but it'll always just be called a bum bag!


----------



## matts

aymes said:


> I carry mine round with me for races, interestingly though not always when training! I have what can only be called a 'bum bag' for all my stuff, think the shop tried to call it something more glamourous but it'll always just be called a bum bag!



I have one of those camelback packs that I use when I go mountain biking and I was thinking of filling it with a carb drink.  There would also be room for my meter.  

Do you find yourself having to stop and check BG?  I think i am going to find that annoying.  Good luck with the half marathon and the 5K!


----------



## aymes

matts said:


> I have one of those camelback packs that I use when I go mountain biking and I was thinking of filling it with a carb drink.  There would also be room for my meter.
> 
> Do you find yourself having to stop and check BG?  I think i am going to find that annoying.  Good luck with the half marathon and the 5K!



I think when I did the half marathon before I did stop and check once, more because I thought I should do rather than because I felt there was a problem. Don't think I've checked during shorter races though. 

Having it on me is more useful before the race begins as just a double check that I'm ok to go. Often there's so much waiting at the start if I'd left it with my bag it would have been some time since I'd tested.

Good luck GSRunners!


----------



## Pigeon

For me it's the Great North Run, 3 weeks today! Did about 9 miles training today, which wasn't great as I kept getting a stitch and having to stop, but I did 10 miles last Sunday which went fine. Think I'm going to just do shorter runs from now until the day, and start eating lots of carbs!

I did it last year too (living in Newcastle I thought I should give it a go) and it was fantastic, such a great atmosphere and the crowds were so enthusiastic.  At the end BG was 7.6, so was happy with that! Last year I took 2 hours 25 mins, after starting right at the back, so I'm aiming for a slight improvement of 2 hrs 20 this year.

Previously I'd done the Lincoln 10k three times, once about 3 weeks before I was diagnosed. Legs felt like lead and I had to stop to pee half way round. Unfortunately the only loos were an ancient mens' toilet with no cubicles... interesting for a girl to use, but needs must! Thankfully on bigger races (e.g. GNR and GSR) there are plenty of portaloos along the way!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Copepod

*off the topic - chemical toilets!*

"Unfortunately the only loos were an ancient mens' toilet with no cubicles... interesting for a girl to use, but needs must! Thankfully on bigger races (e.g. GNR and GSR) there are plenty of portaloos along the way!" 
That's another advantage of orienteering - there are usually trees / bushes to pee behind, except on urban races. Not always needed during an average 45 mins to 90 min course. You should see the amount of discussion about portable toilet provision on orienteering websites. Of the the topic, but have to mention my favourite chemical toilet company, used on Wilderness Adventure Racing Championship and World Adventure Racing Championship, starting / ending Fort William - "Hi'land Loos" with a symbol of a Highland Cow "Hi'land Coo" cartoon head.
Now, let's get back to running races!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> ...Me, I'm doing the Great Capital Run (5k) in London on 13th September and the Norwich Half Marathon in November.



Good luck with the run aymes!!!!


----------



## Copepod

*orienteering in East Anglia*

Fun event at St Ives last Wed eve - the one in Cambridgeshire, with Oliver Cromwell connections and a tiny bridge on the old bridge (amazingly, the modern bypass bridge is missing the vital feasture of a chapel). I should have attempted many more controls as map memory to get 30 points for each, instead of just 10 points with a map. Only problem was running past so many eating places on the high street that I had to have a burger before driving home!
On the same day as Aymes' Great Capital Run (good luck & run well!), I'm off to Roman Valley near Colchester tomorrow (Sun 13th Sept 09) - colour courses for adults and children - details at http://stragglers.info/event/20090913.php


----------



## aymes

Thanks both! I've been so busy I haven't really trained for it. But it is just 5k so I'm going to approach it as just a Sunday morning run. Just a run I happen to be going all the way to London for....
The theme is England vs Austrailia vs rest of the world, they average the scores at the end to decide which team wins!


----------



## rossi_mac

Thats tomorow!! Hope your prep is good and the journey to the smoke ain't too rough!

Good luck


----------



## Pigeon

How did it go last weekend Aymes? Hope you enjoyed the run.

I'm all hyped up for the Great North Run on Sunday, just waiting for the family to arrive to cheer us on (my boyfriend's running too, but he's super fit so we're not running together).

Good luck to anyone else doing the GNR!


----------



## Copepod

*Great North Run*

I'll be watching GNR on TV in the evening, as I'm helping with Great Ouse canoe marathon in the morning. Are you running dressed as a Pigeon?!? Have a good run - weather conditions look like they'll be OK. If I ever get organised enough to run a half marathon, that's the one I'd do, but even in the 6 years  in 2 separate periods when I lived in Tyneside, was never free that weekend, and often out of region or UK.


----------



## Steff

Pigeon said:


> How did it go last weekend Aymes? Hope you enjoyed the run.
> 
> I'm all hyped up for the Great North Run on Sunday, just waiting for the family to arrive to cheer us on (my boyfriend's running too, but he's super fit so we're not running together).
> 
> Good luck to anyone else doing the GNR!



good luck x


----------



## Northerner

Pigeon said:


> How did it go last weekend Aymes? Hope you enjoyed the run.
> 
> I'm all hyped up for the Great North Run on Sunday, just waiting for the family to arrive to cheer us on (my boyfriend's running too, but he's super fit so we're not running together).
> 
> Good luck to anyone else doing the GNR!



Have a great time Pigeon!!!


----------



## aymes

Another one to add to the list, the Great Yarmouth 10k on Oct 25th, not the biggest race but it looks like fun!


----------

